# Screensave more or less PPD?



## shovenose (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm in folding 24/7 with a Radeon HD 7870 (7930) and Core i5-3570K with the folding slider all the way to the right, does having the screensaver enabled or disabled give me more PPD?
Thnx.

PS: how many watts do you think this will eat up? I have a Kill-A-Watt but I can't plug it in because there's no space on the power stripe, and I also have no idea where I put the KAW. 500W 80Plus Gold PSU.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 1, 2013)

why don't you try a comparison? I think it won't change anything but it's wortha shot


----------



## shovenose (Dec 1, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> why don't you try a comparison? I think it won't change anything but it's wortha shot


Well the screensaver looks resource intensive won't it take away resources from the folding program?


----------



## shovenose (Dec 1, 2013)

looks like screensaver does make PPD worse. Disabling it for now.


----------



## kn00tcn (Dec 1, 2013)

huh, just set the screensaver to 'blank'? who says a screensaver has to be demanding or flashy?

you could calculate the watts, probably similar to heavy gaming workloads seen in reviews if the gpu usage is maxed & the temps look like they're in a demanding game


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 4, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I'm in folding 24/7 with a Radeon HD 7870 (7930) and Core i5-3570K with the folding slider all the way to the right, does having the screensaver enabled or disabled give me more PPD?
> Thnx.
> 
> PS: how many watts do you think this will eat up? I have a Kill-A-Watt but I can't plug it in because there's no space on the power stripe, and I also have no idea where I put the KAW. 500W 80Plus Gold PSU.


The screensaver does use the GPU, so it will affect PPD.  Be careful with power settings on your system though, as that can also stop Folding.  I just turn my monitor off.
Run an extension cord to the KAW.  I hate the way they are designed.
IMHO, Folding uses somewhere around "Peak" on w1zzard's reviews.  Realtemp will tell you how much your CPU is pulling.  Add those two together, plus 15-20 watts for the rest of the system and then add 10% for PSU losses.


----------

